# New Goat Shed Project - Help?



## SarahFair (Aug 14, 2012)

I am going to be building a new goat shed. It needs to be very very simple as I am wanting to put my house up for sale. 
My current one is 7.5 tall and 9.5 feet long and looks kind of squaty and thrown together.
I am wanting to dissemble it and recycle as much wood as possible from it and build a structure 5' wide and 10' long (divided into 2 - 5' sections).
Because I dont want something huge, height is something I want to keep minimal. 
What is the shortest height youve had, but is still comfortable to get under (during birthing times, cleaning, ....dragging them out rolleyes, etc)
..keeping in mind it is going to need to slope


----------



## Goatherd (Aug 14, 2012)

All I can say is that if I couldn't stand upright in the shed, I would be none too happy.  Of course I'm not as limber as I once was!


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 14, 2012)

Well Im only 5'2 so I was thinking about 5' - 5.5'


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 14, 2012)

I have a dome shape 10x10  shelter and the center is just tall enough for me to walk upright into it. I hit my head all the time when I clean....  If yours just slant back, I'd go at least your height at the lowest point. You just never know. 

This is my shelter...


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 14, 2012)

SarahFair said:
			
		

> Well Im only 5'2 so I was thinking about 5' - 5.5'


What about your spouse/significant other? Will they be out there helping you too? If they are I'd consider their height too when thinking about the height you want to build it. What may be comfortable for you may not be for them if they are taller than you.


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 14, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> SarahFair said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My SO will *NOT* be out there helping me. 
Hes not so much the goat person 

I think Ive decided on 5.5'


----------

